# Balanced Translocation... Anyone else?



## beaniebaby11

I have a balanced translocation between chromosomes 4 and 15 - one of each switched places with one another.

My 13 year old son's chromosome status is unknown as he will not be tested for about another 2 years.
My 3 year old daughter was born with the unbalanced translocation and diagnosed at about 4 weeks old; I was then tested and found to be the carrier.

I had an amnio on Tuesday to find out the status of beaniebaby's chromosomes and to find out if he/she is a carrier of the balanced, unbalanced, or has typical chromosomes.
It will be about another two weeks before I find out the results.


----------



## Lottie86

I just wanted to say that I hope the results come back typical or balanced for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

My husband has a balanced translocation of 1 and 4. In March I gave birth to a baby who had an unbalanced translocation of those two. His problems were very serious and he ultimately passed away (sorry to be a downer). I'm interested in knowing what problems you and your children have since your fourth chromosome is involved. If you are comfortable revealing this of course. 

Hope that your results are good!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Dont mean to barge in but have you had any problems with either pregnancys? have u fell easily?
Im a carrier of a balanced translocation and cannot carry a baby past 6 weeks without the heart stopping. Dr's have said it will be very very difficult for me to carry a baby because my translocation always stops the heart from growing.


----------



## Tatertot

Tracie87 said:


> Dont mean to barge in but have you had any problems with either pregnancys? have u fell easily?
> Im a carrier of a balanced translocation and cannot carry a baby past 6 weeks without the heart stopping. Dr's have said it will be very very difficult for me to carry a baby because my translocation always stops the heart from growing.

I'm not sure if this was directed to me or the original poster, but I didn't have any problems with my pregnancy aside from the baby's issues. His heart was massively deformed. My risk of miscarriage is 30% in any future pregnancies. I'm not sure what the risk is in a "normal" pregnancy.


----------



## Stephm

I am new to this site and still dont know quite how to work it. In 2009 me and my husband found out we were pregnant and were thrilled. At the 20 week ultrasound we found out that it was a girl but there were multiple things wrong. After extensive testing on our daughter and my husband and I we found out that I had a balanced translocation between 4 and 10 and my daughters was unbalanced. Even though the doctors were not very hopefull about our daughters life expectancy we were still hoping. She passed away when i was 7 1/2 months pregnant. It was so hard knowing that i gave her somthing that killed her. We got pregnant unexpectedly 2 months later and after all the test found out she was fine but had the same balanced translocation as me. We are now pregnant again and i am so scared. I just want everything to be ok. I am having a CVS done at 11 weeks. It is so nice finally finding women who kind of know where I am coming from. I am not comparing my self to anyone but its nice to know I am not alone. I wish everyone on here the best of luck.


----------



## Tatertot

Stephm said:


> I am new to this site and still dont know quite how to work it. In 2009 me and my husband found out we were pregnant and were thrilled. At the 20 week ultrasound we found out that it was a girl but there were multiple things wrong. After extensive testing on our daughter and my husband and I we found out that I had a balanced translocation between 4 and 10 and my daughters was unbalanced. Even though the doctors were not very hopefull about our daughters life expectancy we were still hoping. She passed away when i was 7 1/2 months pregnant. It was so hard knowing that i gave her somthing that killed her. We got pregnant unexpectedly 2 months later and after all the test found out she was fine but had the same balanced translocation as me. We are now pregnant again and i am so scared. I just want everything to be ok. I am having a CVS done at 11 weeks. It is so nice finally finding women who kind of know where I am coming from. I am not comparing my self to anyone but its nice to know I am not alone. I wish everyone on here the best of luck.

Good luck!


----------



## maroon

Hi
I have a balanced translocation of chromosomes 3 and 12. I have had 4 miscarriages and no living children as yet. I am currently nearly 9 weeks pregnant and have had successful scans at 6 weeks and 8 weeks. Will get another scan at 10 weeks.
You should have been referred to a genetic counsellor who will go through your exact translocation and what it means. I apparently have a 50/50 chance of success/miscarriage with each pregnancy. I have also been told that because the breaks on my particular affected chromosomes are large that I would have less than a 1% chance of delivering a live baby with an unbalanced translocation.
Im just praying that this is now a good one as this is the furthest I have ever got.
Best of luck to you with your amnio.
x


----------



## bexley boo

hi im new to this, my partner has just found out he has a balanced translocation he also has very low sperm count and we have got the option to use his sperm with all the risks or use sperm doner, we are both devistated :(, anyway we are waiting to see agenetic counciler and the doctor wrote this down for me so i could look it up on google but i dont understand, could any of u explain this please.. 46,xy t (10:12) (p 12.2 ; q24.1) much appriciated if u could help and big hugs to u all xxxxxx


----------



## Tatertot

Google searches always produced confusing results for me too. Look up the unique website. It has information on rare genetic disorder. The genetic counselor will probably be more helpful.

My husband had a translocation of one and four. I've been pregnant twice and both times the baby had it. The first baby I carried full term, but the second one we terminated after we got test results so she wouldn't have to suffer.

I would recommend talking to your husband about what you would do if the baby you got pregnant with wasn't going to survive. It's better to have that kind of discussion before you're actually in the moment. Your genetic counselor will explain the risks/outcome of his translocation and that will help you make that decision. They may make a recommendation too. 

Our next step is to do iui with a sperm donor. 

Big hugs and good luck!


----------



## bexley boo

since looking up about this condition ive seen pgd mention alot, do any of u know if this is available on the nhs, the worst part of all this is that my partner has very low sperm count and weve been trying for 10 years (only found out about BT few days ago) so if all fails we cant just keep trying as we are unable to conceive natrually anyway:( xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Wow didnt think id see one of these threads come back about any time soon... 

Hello... Im Tracie :)

I have a balanced translocation of 22 and 2... 22 has desided it doesnt like it place and went to live with number 2... 
Iv had 6 m/cs. all ending at 7 weeks. 
I went through years of testing and research untill the drs said i would need PGD... PGD is available on the NHS only if you tick every box.. but you only get 1 try. 
I didnt tick all the boxes.. i was deemed to young at the time to get fuinding ( i was 22) you have to be 23 for any form of funding... 
The chances of me getting pregnant with a viable pregnancy were 25%... in that 25% i would either m/c, have a normal pregnancy or an unbalanced child. 
Basically i had no chance of ever having a baby naturally... 
It ruiened my life. From lack of support from my husband i left... 
I met my new OH, he new all my problems, we desided when we would have the treatment but not untill i was 25... 

Im 23 and this year i found out i was pregnant.. massive suprise and shock... 
I am now nearly 32 weeks pregnant with a very happy healthy little lady. 
She is a true miracle. I was given a chance of having an amnio to check if she is unbalanced ( chances are very slim) i declined. 
She will be tested when shes born but it doesnt matter we will love her no matter what. 

Please dont give up ladies... miracles do happen. Even when you give up hope they can happen. 

xxx


----------

